# Orange Beach Cobia



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

The first cobia that I know of was caught off of Orange Beach yesterday. Bryan Bennet caught it off the beach in a towerless boat. The fish weighed about 45-50 pounds.We fished as well and saw five fish but only had the opportunity to throw to one of the five. We followed the fish for several miles throwing everything we had on the boat in front of it but could never get a bite. Max Pace will post some pics of Bryan's fish at some point.


----------



## Reeldeal (Mar 28, 2008)

I know Jamie G caught a porkchop yesterday . We looked about 4 hours and didnt do anything.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

what is a porkchop? never heard it in reference to fish. big cobe? small one?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

usually means small.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

here are the pictures i was sent. nice fish!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

:clap nice ling


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Not bad:clap


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Chris and Woody for getting the report and pictures up...lady luck shined on us Sunday and blessed us with a nice fish. Always a pleasure to accomplish the unexpected, like catching a beach cobia on a 23 footer with no tower.And it couldn't have happened to a nicer couple of people...that is Michael Turnbough and his daughter P-Nut from Birmingham in the photo. They fought the fish together. We were back at Zeke's eating lunch at noon! Can't imagine a finer way to spend a spring afternoon...Bryan Bennett, Sam's (251) 981-4245


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats!



:clap


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

You're welcome Bryan! Glad to help out. If Michael and his daughter would like to be in the "trophy room" of our May issue then let me know and I'll make sure they are included.


----------



## Rather-B-Fishing (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the post and the pictures!:clap


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

More details PLEASE!! I see a chum churn hanging there were they anchored and chumming or what????


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx for the :takephoto:clap


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for the story & pic's.

Great to see the kids gettin' in on the fun!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice fish Bryan!

Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep


----------



## wjbrand (Sep 29, 2007)

That is a nice fish, but that is an even better sun burn!! Makes me hurt just looking at the picture.


----------

